# Dude! Are there any players in the Savannah Area?! [edited for desperation]



## Acquana (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi there, this is JL Jones, Route 66 and Savannah Knights DM, and as the thread title suggests I'm looking for players in the Coastal Empire (if you're from there you know what I mean) area.

I run revised 3rd right now, but keep in mind I'm really lenient on rules suiting my taste more than anyone else's.  My group is heavy into roleplaying over exp'ing, and some sessions have gone on for hours sans combat. The game is in my High Fantasy setting, and will be taking place pretty much current year.  

Naturally weekends are best, but it looks like most of my players and myself have pretty flexible schedules, though wrapping up before 11 on weekdays is a must.

Anyhoo ... Sorry that sounds more like a request for resumes, but Wendy, Millicent, Marlon and I are eager to see one to three new additions to our group.  Please reply!

Also, my boyfriend Marlon is trying to run a Mutants and Masterminds game.  Pretty much the same applies from the above, considering all the players will be the same.  

I know some of you MUST be interested in one of the two.  ^_^


----------



## Acquana (Nov 6, 2004)

Bumped for desperate need of gamers ... ;_;

 So what's goin on?  Nobody in this area?


----------

